# Overhead Wet Drys



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I am wanting to find out what the intrest for overhead wet drys are. I am thinking about making a big batch of them,

They will include 10ft of tubing, 2 elbows, actual filter, and detailed instructions. All you need to supply is a submersible pump (like Rios) and 2 quarts of cell pore blocks.

$90 with free shipping in the continental US

For this price I can make either sit on lid type (Like Luckys (without bulkhead drains) or behind tank model (drawings in Luckys thread))

If there is enough intrest I will make up several of these. They are made from Cast acrylic.

One question would you like them clear or colored like black or white? What do you think? They can handle tanks up to (125g piranha tanks or bigger community tanks) and pumps up to 700gph.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

colors I mean are solid, non-transparent

cell pore can scratch acrylic so you will keep that in mind, but if you are careful no worries :smile:


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

bump


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i would be interested in 2 months when i have some money to spend. do you have a pict of what it would look like ?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Ill have pics in a few days


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i would also be interested in a big wet/dry , for my 108g


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Ill have pics of that in a few days too, making one for my own 125g as we speak


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Hmmmm, yeah this is a good idea, make a prototype and lets see some pics!


----------

